# How long does it take to get account reactivated after completing 7x7 course online?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

How long does it take to get account reactivated after completing 7x7 course online?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

What’s a 7x7 course?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> What's a 7x7 course?


https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...e?nodeId=4b81c635-caef-4dcc-9ae2-e7a34432e117


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

*if your account can be reactivated *


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Maybe wait for a couple of days


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> *if your account can be reactivated *


EXACTLY !
IF " IF" WAS A SKIFF
WE COULD ALL GO BOAT RIDING !

IF

IF ONLY . . .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How long does it take to get account reactivated after completing 7x7 course online?


Maybe a few days, maybe not at all. They don't guarantee it.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Maybe a few days, maybe not at all. They don't guarantee it.


How do you know it can take a few days?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you know it can take a few days?


Because whenever there's a major thing to consider it goes to human eyes to evaluate the entire account. This is where ALL your cancels and any patterns are looked at, ALL your declines (yes, for something like this they can be a tie-breaker), ALL comments/complaints made, etc. Everything from the first day you applied.

It takes awhile, especially now when there is stuff being stirred up about them not being stringent enough about getting rid of sketchy drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The real question is how long does it take to get re-de-activated?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The real question is how long does it take to get re-de-activated?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> How long does it take to get account reactivated after completing 7x7 course online?


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Because whenever there's a major thing to consider it goes to human eyes to evaluate the entire account. This is where ALL your cancels and any patterns are looked at, ALL your declines (yes, for something like this they can be a tie-breaker), ALL comments/complaints made, etc. Everything from the first day you applied.
> 
> It takes awhile, especially now when there is stuff being stirred up about them not being stringent enough about getting rid of sketchy drivers.


i got reactivated right away . once i passed the test
but mine was due to lower ratings.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

So what type of stuff was in this 7x7?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I've heard some people (me) will sell their uber accounts.... not that I would do something like this but I've heard it's a thing



DriverMark said:


> So what type of stuff was in this 7x7?


It's self explanatory.... they go in through the rear orifice with something 7 x 7.... if your ratings don't improve after...I don't think we wanna go there


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I've heard some people (me) will sell their uber accounts.... not that I would do something like this but I've heard it's a thing
> 
> 
> It's self explanatory.... they go in through the rear orifice with something 7 x 7.... if your ratings don't improve after...I don't think we wanna go there


Said it was "Online Course"....... I mean, did they actually do training? Never seen ANY training from Uber/Lyft. Ok, some pointers on Sundance Film Festival and such. But more how to navigate around town and not clog sh!t up. Leaves me curious what these 7x7 Online Courses are about. And if Uber Lyft actually have online courses, why the hell don't they require that of all new drivers!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Said it was "Online Course"....... I mean, did they actually do training? Never seen ANY training from Uber/Lyft. Ok, some pointers on Sundance Film Festival and such. But more how to navigate around town and not clog sh!t up. Leaves me curious what these 7x7 Online Courses are about. And if Uber Lyft actually have online courses, why the hell don't they require that of all new drivers!


I think my answer is correct


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

aahh....

https://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

I learned something new today, thanks for sharing. How much is the course?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriverRI said:


> I learned something new today, thanks for sharing. How much is the course?


Glad I could help


----------

